# Civil Engineer Employment - Melbourne



## santuario (Mar 30, 2011)

With more than 12 years Professional Civil engineer overseas work experience, I am looking for Civil Engineering (Project engineer, Civil engineer, Civil design engineer) job prospects in Melbourne area. My skills and qualifications have been assessed by Engineers Australia as Professional Engineer.

I have just received 176 visa and will arrive Melbourne soon. I have used seek.com.au and LinkedIn to look for openings. I have applied to quite several of them and inform employers/recruiters that I am a PR. However, I receive feedback that local experience is required. 

Could you kindly help how I could secure job interviews and eventually job offers in Melbourne area?

Any feedback/inputs would be appreciated. Thank you for your help.


----------

